# SS 26.02.22 - Malipiero #4



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:
*
Gian Francesco Malipiero (1882-1973)*

*Symphony no. 4 "In Memoriam"*

I. Allegro moderato
II. Lento funebre
III. Allegro
IV. Lento

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

This week we have the Symphony no. 4 "In Memroiam" of the very prolific Gian Francesco Malipiero. Dedicated to Natalie Koussevitzky who died in 1942 and was commissioned by Serge Koussevitzky for the Boston Symphony Orchestra. This is one of Malipiero's best symphonies. There is less of his pastoral neo-classicism and more emotional depth and indeed profundity particularly in the second movement Lento funebre - sad but not overbearingly so - and towards the end of the finale. But of course there is always some charm in his works. There is the Koussevitzky BSO premiere recording from 1947 with poor sound but the Moscow Symphony Orchestra with Antonio de Almeida below is an excellent recording.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I am going with the Antonio de Almeida.
It's also on Naxos


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Rogerx said:


> And the same version for me


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

Same one here...


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

What they said.

Listening to the first movement and it's radiating Villa-Lobos energy.

Update: Another observation having finished the symphony now...all four movements seem to end quite abruptly.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

HerbertNorman said:


> View attachment 164207
> 
> Same one here...


This,but Naxos version


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Disappointed there's so little discussion of the actual music on these threads.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I had a listen to the recording that everyone here seems to have played (Almeida / Moscow) and it did absolutely nothing for me. I can live with some of Malipiero's quartets but his symphonies do very little for me, I'm afraid. In this one the slow moments are more coherent, with an abrasive quality, but they are slightly more rewarding to listen to. The scherzo is a shambolic affair and the set of variations at the end are rambling and sound like he's making it up as he's going along. Sorry to be negative but I suspect that the quality of the orchestra really doesnt help here, as they're rather shoddy in ensemble in the strings and the brass section are rough as old boots. I can't say I'll be returning to this one. The only symphony of his I actually recall being not too bad was the 3rd but I haven't listened to it in years and I'm afraid this 4th has put me off hearing it again for the foreseeable future. :tiphat:


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

I wasn't perticularly impressed either to be honest ... I listened to it , but was never moved or excited ... I admit I do not have the "trained ear" of a musicologist or a professional musician, but I think the piece might not have been performed very well either .

I have to admit that I am not well acquainted with his music in general and I had to look it up on streaming. Like @Merl I won't be looking it up again tbh . 
I guess they can't all be "winners" , looking forward to next Saturday I would say


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

OK maybe I shouldn't have asked.

I loved it. As I said, it radiates HVL energy and anything like that I'll happily take. It made me explore a few more of his symphonies, and there's plenty there to enjoy. Colourful orchestration.


----------

